# N7 wont connect as MTP



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

So recently my N7 had problems connecting as MTP, it will connect at camera but it wont copy any files to it.

It had no problems connecting before and all of a sudden it stopped. My Gnex will still connect as MTP so i know its not my computer.

I have done a full wipe and put 4.2.2 on the device.

Does anyone have any idea what could be going wrong?

Thank you


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

have Debugging on? i know my Nexus' wont connect as MTP unless Debugging is off.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I only have this problem when I try doing it on Linux. On windows it works fine. It's kind of stupid if this isn't supported in Linux.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brainvision (Mar 22, 2013)

I connect my Nexus 7 at my notebook with Slackware Linux 64bit and mtp connection is perfect.. You only need the libmtp libraries and here you go.. Then if you prefer a graphical program instead of manual mounting, you can use gMtp software.. ;-)

{ brvsn • Nexus 7 • Tapatalk2 }


----------



## booda3000 (Jul 2, 2011)

brainvision said:


> I connect my Nexus 7 at my notebook with Slackware Linux 64bit and mtp connection is perfect.. You only need the libmtp libraries and here you go.. Then if you prefer a graphical program instead of manual mounting, you can use gMtp software.. ;-)
> 
> { brvsn • Nexus 7 • Tapatalk2 }


gMtp did the trick!


----------

